# Moist canned dog food or cat food?



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi guys I'm new here  I have my little hedgie Henri since 2weeks, he is 10months old

and I was wondering, cause i've search everywhere, what kind of moist canned dog/cat food I could give to him to make a change

from his Science-diet food? Thanks a lot 

Marie


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

joydivision_ said:


> Hi guys I'm new here  I have my little hedgie Henri since 2weeks, he is 10months old
> 
> and I was wondering, cause i've search everywhere, what kind of moist canned dog/cat food I could give to him to make a change
> 
> ...


I don't really think you're supposed to feed them dog food on a general basis... Cat food though, I'm pretty sure any would be fine as long as you checked the fat amount and protein etc -- just compare it with the science diet you've been feeding him.  Why are you switching from dry to wet though? I think dry is the easier of the two.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Dry is better, since there's a different formula for the analysis of wet foods.
They're not bad as an occasional treat, but dry is better.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Dog food isn't really bad. The reason most people use cat food instead is because for dry food, the kibble sizes are smaller and more hedgehog-sized. Dog food has lower protein though, so would actually be fine for a hedgehog as far as ingredients and analysis goes (and as far as our knowledge of hedgehog nutritional needs go). Wet food, either cat or dog, does make a good treat, though you want to avoid soft food as a main diet since it'll stick to their teeth and cause plaque. That's why dry food is mainly recommended (and also since it stays good for longer periods of time). As long as you do the math to make sure that the dry matter percentage for the protein is still acceptable, feel free to offer wet food once in awhile as a treat. Here's a thread that explains about dry matter content - viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11177&hilit=+affecting


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh no no no it's not the dog food formula! I give him the Science-diet kitten formula and he loooooooves it haha, but I've tried to give him live mealworms and he ignores them, on some occasions I gave him fresh-baked turkey or chicken and he loves it, sometimes bananas, pears or apples and he loves it too, but I want give him other things..

to diversify his alimentation a bit.. I would like to find another source of protein that he would like, I heard Gerber's puree 2nd step was good but I really don't know what to get him.. Any ideas ?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Baby food would be a nice and easy way to offer different meats/veggies. Lily usually gets a mix of baby foods and loves it. The nice part is that I've also found she'll try almost any veggie baby food if I mix it up with a meat baby food. So it's been a great way to get different good foods into her without her throwing a picky fit. :lol: There's also a holistic thread that was started that includes information on making meatballs and such that you might be interested in for giving more variety - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12297&start=70&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=holistic


----------

